# Weight Class



## MBuzzy (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm posting this here because SBD sparring is a bit different than most other types of sparring - if for no other reason than the technique rules.  

So I am getting ready for a Soo Bahk Do tournament.  The weight classes are split up (for my division) as ages 18-36 and there are two weight classes, light and heavy and the cut-off is 170 lbs.  

Right now I weight 180 - So is it better for me to stay where I am and fight at the bottom of the heavyweight class or lose 15 lbs and fight at the top of the lightweight class?

It seems to me that I'm better off losing the weight, but I'm worried about the implications of cutting that much weight in 2 months....basically the strength that I may lose from it.  Whereas if I stay put, then I will stay at the same strength, etc....but probably be against people who are heavier and much more experienced.  Any thoughts?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 14, 2008)

You should be faster than your average heaveywieght counterparts which mean you should be able to move in and out and recieve your points alot faster then them. If you lose the wieght you will be going against quicker and faster opponets so which type of fighter are you power or speed and this will help you make up your mind.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 14, 2008)

You can go either way...  Without knowing the rules and functional sizes (are the heavyweights averaging around 180-200 -- or 250-260?  Very different situation, huh?)

Losing 10 to 15 pounds over 2 months isn't that big a deal, unless you're at a pretty low body fat.  Skip some desserts, and shrink your portions a little, and you can probably do it without any major changes.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 14, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> You should be faster than your average heaveywieght counterparts which mean you should be able to move in and out and recieve your points alot faster then them. If you lose the wieght you will be going against quicker and faster opponets so which type of fighter are you power or speed and this will help you make up your mind.


 
The reason I started thinking about this is that speed has never really been an issue, but I'm a short guy and I've always had a problem getting around big guy's legs.  I'm usually faster, just can't get inside.  So I figured if I switched weight classes, I may be a little slower, but I'm hoping that the weight advantage helps in my favor.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 14, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> You can go either way... Without knowing the rules and functional sizes (are the heavyweights averaging around 180-200 -- or 250-260? Very different situation, huh?)
> 
> Losing 10 to 15 pounds over 2 months isn't that big a deal, unless you're at a pretty low body fat. Skip some desserts, and shrink your portions a little, and you can probably do it without any major changes.


 
That's one of the problems, I have no clue what the average is or where everyone is in their ranges.  You are completely right....but I'm kind of banking on the hope that the light weights are all younger and hopefully a little less experienced.  

I have no problems losing the weight, just up my work outs and watch what I eat....I don't think that will be an issue.  I'm really not too concerned about losing strength or speed.  Just trying to decide the best way to go....


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 14, 2008)

Cut weight.  Especially if you are taller and have a reach advantage.  At the lower end the heavy weights, you could be facing some very large opponents who are fast and have an enormous reach advantage on you.  With point fighting reach and speed are crucial to winning.  

My guess is that if you cut weight and come in at 169 you'll be facing folks that are substantially shorter and lighter then you.  Every time they try to move you, you'll tag them on the way in.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 14, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Cut weight. Especially if you are taller and have a reach advantage. At the lower end the heavy weights, you could be facing some very large opponents who are fast and have an enormous reach advantage on you. With point fighting reach and speed are crucial to winning.
> 
> My guess is that if you cut weight and come in at 169 you'll be facing folks that are substantially shorter and lighter then you. Every time they try to move you, you'll tag them on the way in.


 
This was exactly my thoughts.....since this is my first sparring tournament, just wanted to see how far off base I am.

While sparring in class, I have fought a few people who are significantly taller and heavier than me and usually have problems with them....so I'm trying to get around that problem by changing my weight class.


----------



## Diobalikal (Jan 29, 2008)

This may be a bit late but anyway....I would say stay in the higher weight class. I am usually the lightest one in my divisions, and I find my speed comes in very helpful. Also, since I am just sparring for points and not ko's, I use my speed and flexability more than power. Just a suggestion. Good luck


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 29, 2008)

Diobalikal said:


> This may be a bit late but anyway....I would say stay in the higher weight class. I am usually the lightest one in my divisions, and I find my speed comes in very helpful. Also, since I am just sparring for points and not ko's, I use my speed and flexability more than power. Just a suggestion. Good luck


 
I disagree.  With point sparring, reach is paramount.  Anything you can do to maximize your reach advantage will aid you.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cut weight, weigh in and then put some weight back on! Our fighters always cut weight to be in the top end of their weight class, no one wants to be at the bottom end of the next one up. if you cut properly you won't have any disadvantages, you'll probably find you are stronger at the end of it but it must be done properly.


----------



## Diobalikal (Jan 30, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I disagree. With point sparring, reach is paramount. Anything you can do to maximize your reach advantage will aid you.


 
I agree with you that reach is big advantage. When I say I am smallest in  my divisions, I mean weight-wise. I am also tall, so I still have the reach also,  combined with speed and flexablity I have a slight advantasge over my opponents who may be stronger/bulkier but heaier and slower. That's all I am saying.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 30, 2008)

Whereas I am relatively short (about 5'7") and am dwarfed by the other Dans at my school....and generally the other Dans in my age range at federation events in general.  So I'm banking on the fact that the lower weight class is where the shorter folks will be - or the tall, but skinny people who I'm hoping that the weight issue will help with.

I have a harder time fighting tall people because of my size, and I would guess that more tall people tend to be in the higher weight class.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Except for this guy, I'm 6'2 and 155. So, I'll be the tall guy in with the short guys. Lol


----------

